# Man your butt is hanging out!



## Darla (Sep 5, 2009)

So I was in Ikea today looking for some stuff and I saw something that just had me bursting in laughter. We all saw this guy with his jeans so low his buckle was literally buckled below each buttock! It looked so ridiculous I really couldn't help the laughing. so yes this guy was probably late teens or early 20s. What a sight. No i did not confront him, but if he had asked me why i was laughing i would have told him.

Common sight around you?


----------



## akathegnat (Sep 6, 2009)

OMG yes! And yeah I do laugh and wonder what the hell are they thinking. I also wonder what in the world kind of girl would like that? Hello, I want to see a nice shaped back end in a pair of jeans, not that kind of saggy mess!!


----------



## Dragonfly (Sep 6, 2009)

I still see the baggy jean look from time to time - and usually its teenage boys sprouting the look. I'm really hoping it will be a dying fad one day.

Reminds me of the girlies that wear the low rise jeans with the visible thongs uggggggg!


----------



## pinksugar (Sep 6, 2009)

In Australia, it was more well known as an 'american' style. Back in the 90s pretty much all the young kids had jeans which sat super low (but still above the cheeks), but in the early 2000's there were some people who had the 'American' look which was the jeans buckled UNDER the ass cheeks. It has always looked ludicrous, as do those tight jeans with saggy asses (which I believe are known as poo-catchers. They look has hideous as their name sounds IMO).

LOL this whole post makes me sound soooo ooooold!


----------



## akathegnat (Sep 6, 2009)

I agree Rosie this post made me feel old too.


----------



## SimplyElegant (Sep 6, 2009)

The look here is even more extreme with some guys. Their pants are literally a couple of inches above their knees with the super long shirt to cover up their butt and most of their legs and it's not complete without the pants being tucked into their socks.


----------



## danaryan (Sep 6, 2009)

Several days ago I was sitting waiting at a stop light when this young guy started crossing the street. I noticed that his pants were very low as well. What was really amusing, was that with his left hand, he was holding up his pants.


----------



## Roxie (Sep 6, 2009)

Yes, I see it everywhere and absolutely hate it! I don't get the attraction - I love a guy in a suit, so jeans they have to walk slowly in and hitch up every two seconds is a real turn off!


----------



## Lucy (Sep 6, 2009)

LOL rosie.

my boyfriend does it, but they don't hang below his buttocks. sometimes they slip too far down though and it's like... arrrgh!!!


----------



## Bec688 (Sep 6, 2009)

I still see it around, it drives me nuts, I don't want to see your underwear thank you! It wouldn't be an acceptable look if a woman was parading around with her undies hanging out the back of the jeans, so gentlemen, please don't think you are excused from this.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Sep 6, 2009)

Yup, VERY prevalent in Houston... Tight jeans sitting halfway down their thighs and bright colored high tops and caps... Looks SOOOO ridiculous, but the young fellas love it...


----------



## Darla (Sep 6, 2009)

this was literally how low it looked

mind you the picture has nicer looking underwear too, how sad







Carolyn is right though, thongs peeking through the top of the jeans in back is just as bad


----------



## Dragonfly (Sep 6, 2009)

Nice pic Darla - i can just envision a juicy bacon stripe on the inside of those boxers


----------



## emily_3383 (Sep 6, 2009)

But now its like tight jeans hanging really low. Its like they dont know how dumb they look.


----------



## pinksugar (Sep 7, 2009)

exactly!

tight jeans with a saggy ass. Let's emphasize our tiny, scrawny legs and then make our asses look saggy and wrinkly. HOT!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Sep 7, 2009)

At the high schools around here, if guys wear their jeans like that, the administration uses zip ties to tie the two front belt loops together to force the boys to keep their pants up. lol.


----------



## Adrienne (Sep 7, 2009)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif At the high schools around here, if guys wear their jeans like that, the administration uses zip ties to tie the two front belt loops together to force the boys to keep their pants up. lol. They did that at our school lol. First they used some rope and then moved to the zip ties. I don't see the attraction. 
Crack kills.


----------



## Etha (Sep 8, 2009)

I hate it. Whenever I see a random dude I always go like "Hey everyone can see your underwear!!" and they look at me like I'M retarded XD


----------



## Tyari (Sep 8, 2009)

I think that trend is so tacky and silly!!!! They don't even care how they look.


----------



## Dalylah (Sep 8, 2009)

They don't allow this at my kids schools anymore. No bare mid sections either.


----------



## Darla (Sep 8, 2009)

no racial connotations here, my kids tell me they see it in HS from kids of all colors.

How incredibly stupid looking it is


----------



## sooner_chick (Sep 24, 2009)

That is what rappers call,"saggin' and baggin'".

A very foolish look.


----------



## la_chinita (Sep 24, 2009)

Yes!! I still see it unfortunately! I don't know how some girls can find it attractive either. To me it just looks sloppy and messy. I've been seeing an even worse variation of this look actually-- instead of baggy jeans , they're now wearing the same butt-hanging-out style with boy skinny jeans!! Ok first of all, skinny jeans are for girls only! And second of all, pull your pants up! lol..I mean it just looks absolutely ridiculous. My bf and I can't help but laugh because we see it all the time with the young high school and middle school kids nowadays.


----------

